# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  windows xp

## johny16

λοιπον παιδια εχω προσπαθησει να κανω με τα windows xp εφαρμογες με το labview στην παραληλη θυρα ομως εχω το εξης προβλημα μου βγαζει errors το προγραμμα και ακυρωνει την λειτουργια του! ωστοσο το προγραμμα λειτουργει τζαμι στα windows 98 και  θελησα να βαλω τα 98 στον εξωτερικο σκληρο μου δισκο (usb).εβγαλα λοιπον εκτος τους σκληρους που ειχα μεσα στο pc γιατι φοβομουν μηπως εγκατασταθει στον σκληρο που εχω τα xp και στον σκληρο οπου εχω αρχεια και τα 98 στην εγκατασταση μου εβγαλαν σφαλμα οτι δεν εχω σκληρους δισκους στο συστημα μου και λεω αδυνατον αυτο και βαζω τα  xp και μου εβγαλαν οτι εχω εναν σκληρο δισκο με την ταδε χωριτηκοτητα.και ρωτω εγω τωρα τοσο ελεινα ειναι τα 98? μηπως ξερετε πως μπορω να κανω το labview 6 ωστε να  κανει εφαρμογες στην παραληλη χωρις να μου σπαει τα νευρα?[/img]

----------


## gsmaster

Για να βάλεις λειτουργικό στον εξωτερικό USB δίσκο θα πρέπει η μητρική σου ΚΑΙ ο δίσκος σου να υποστηρίζει την δυνατότητα αυτή (Boot from USB).

----------


## ^Active^

Και οχι μονο ! Τα 98 δυστυχως δεν εχουν υποστυριξη για εγκατασταση σε usb εξωτερικους σκληρους γιατι τοτε δεν ηταν τοσο διαδεδομενη τετοια τεχνολογια.

----------


## ALAMAN

Μία ερώτηση.
Έχω την εγκατάσταση των servise pack 2 (όχι ολόκληρα τα windows), μπορώ να
εγκαταστήσω τα windows xp servise pack 1 και μετά να τα αναβαθμήσω σε servise pack 2  :Question:  
Να υπενθημήσω πάλι οτι αυτό το "πρόγραμμα" είναι μόνο η εγκατάσταση των servise pack 2
όχι η εγκατάσταση των windows
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο;;;
Έχω φυσικά και ολόκληρο το CD των windows xp servise pack 2 αλλα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον internet explorer
και γενικώς με κάτι άλλα πράγματα που ούτε και εγώ γνωρίζω.

----------


## PCMan

Μα έτσι γίνεται. Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις κατευθείαν το sp2. Πρέπει να βάλεις πρώτα το sp1 και μετά το sp2.

Δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβα σωστά την ερώτηση σου..

----------


## heliofotos

Φυσικά και γίνεται φίλε ALAMAN!
Πιο συγκεκριμένα:

Όταν δημιούργησε η M$ το Service pack2, το δημοσίευσε σε cd εγκατάστασης για να αναβαθμήσουν όλοι οι χρήστες τους, τα λειτουργικά τους συστήματα...
Ταυτοχρόνος όμως προσάρμωσε στα καινούρια λειτουργικά το sp2 ωστε να μην χρειάζεται πρόσθετη εγκατάσταση.

Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο και με τους δύο τρόπους, με το μόνο μειωνέκτημα οτι θα σου αποσπάσει 20 περίπου λεπτά για την εγκατάσταση τους (θα έχεις και το προνόμιο της απεγκατάστασης αλλα δεν νομίζω οτι θα την χρειαστείς).

Χαιρετισμούς!

----------


## gsmaster

1. Το SP2 μπάινει και χωρίς το SP1 αφού το SP2 περιέχει και τις αναβαθμίσεις του SP1
2. Μπορείτε να κάνετε ένα δικό σας CD (αγορασμένο πχ) να έχει και το SP2 μαζί με την εγκατάσταση http://www.helpwithwindows.com/Windo...p2-bootcd.html
3... το ξέχασα :P

----------


## aeonios

> αλλα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον internet explorer
> και γενικώς με κάτι άλλα πράγματα που ούτε και εγώ γνωρίζω.



Τι πρόβλημα έχεις παλικάρι;

----------


## ALAMAN

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι:
πχ μπαίνω στα hlektronika βλέπω δημοσιέσεις κτλ κτλ. παίζω στο internet γενικώς
και όταν θέλω να κλείσω τον υπολογιστή (αφού τερματήσω όλες τις λειτουργίες που είναι ανοιχτές φυσικά) πρίν να κλείσει
βγάζει ένα σφάλμα, καθώς και ήχο σφάλματος και μετά σβείνει  :Shocked:  . Δεν το κάνει συννέχεια.
Και κάτι άλλο, χθές  όταν πήγα να κλείσω ένα πρόγραμμα που δεν έκλεινε πατάω alt+Ctrl+delete και το παράθυρο
διαχήρησης εργασιών δεν έβγαινε, τώρα βγαίνει  :Shocked:   :Confused:  
 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## aeonios

Aν μας πεις τι μήνυμα σφάλματος είδες κάτι θα κάνουμε!

Επίσης είναι πιθανόν αν το μηχάνημα σου έχει φάει μεγάλο στραπάτσο από κάποια διεργασία που κόλλησε να μην ανοίγει τον διαχειριστή διεργασιών.

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν μπορώ να το δώ εμφανίζετε για πολύ λίγο βγάζει ήχο σφάλματος και κάνει τερματισμό αμέσως.

----------


## ALAMAN

Μου βγάζει:

dwwin.exe-Η προετοιμασία του DDL απέτυχε <--Τίτλος
Η προετοιμασία της εφαρμογής απέτυχε επειδή ο σταθμός παράθυρο τερματίζετε <-- κείμενο
Πατάω ΟΚ
Και στην συνέχεια εμφανίζετε ένα άλλο παράθυρο
adobe Acrobat: acroRd32.exe-Σφάλμα εφαρμογής <-- Τίτλος
Η οδηγία "0x5bo71531" έκανε αναφορά στη μνήμη στο "0x00000014". Η μνήμη δεν <-- κείμενο
ήταν δυνατό να είναι "read" κάντε κλικ στο κουμπί "ΟΚ" για να τερματηστεί το πρόγρμμα <-- κείμενο
Πατάω ΟΚ και κλείνει ο Υπολογιστής

Τα παραπάνω μυνήματα τα βγάζει όταν κλείνω τον υπολογιστή αλλα όχι πάντοτε, πάρα πολύ σπάνια.
1 στις 50 δηλαδή.

----------


## finos

πας φια φορματ

----------


## SV1JRT

> πας φια φορματ



Απο το 2007 που έθεσε το ερώτημα ο Johny16, ΜΑΛΛΟΝ θα έχει κάνει ΠΟΛΛΑ φορμάτ !!!
αχαχαχαχαχαχα....

 :Thumbup:

----------


## pstratos

Εγώ να δεις που διάβαζα την πρώτη σελίδα για win98, παράλληλη  και  Labview6 να δείς πως έννοιωσα  :Smile:

----------


## DGeorge

Παίδες Πολλή Καλησπέρα κι από εδώ! :Biggrin: 
Έχω 'δουλέψει' στη δουλειά μου τόσο πολύ Windows 98SE, ώστε τα παράτησα -'ολίγον' αναγκαστικά- όταν στο PC τους -μητρική και τροφοδοτικό- *κυριολεκτικά πήραν φωτιά!!!*
Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε -με τίποτα- οτι τα Win98SE βασίζονται στο *FAT32*. όταν τα WinXP λειτουργούν 'χαλαρά' με το -φοβερά πιο εξελιγμένο- *NTFS*.
Αυτά τα δύο είναι συστήματα, τα οποία ενημερώνουν την CPU και το Λειτουργικό Σύστημα, σε ποιά λογική διεύθυνση βρίσκονται (με την ακριβή σειρά τους) η αρχή, το τέλος, και τα δεδομένα κάθε αρχείου επάνω στον δίσκο, σε CD/DVD, σε USB Stick. Εξ/κό δίσκο κλπ κλπ.
Προκειμένου να με 'νοιώσουν' ως (*κάπως* αναγκαίο), με πολύ πείσμα, αρκετή κολοφαρδία, και *Πολλή* δουλειά, τελικά ένα ποσοστό ~90% των εφαρμογών των Win98SE, (και λειτουργία SCSI Scanner) λειτούργησαν αποδοτικά και στα WinXP.
(Εννοείται ότι για Win7 -και πέρα- δεν τίθεται καν θέμα συζήτησης)!!!!!!!!!!!

Η άποψή μου, φίλε  johny16, θα ήταν να ψάξεις πολύ, στο Internet για αναβαθμίσεις του labview για NTFS (WinXP). Πιστεύω ότι θα βρεις αρκετά -FREE καλούδια-.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Παίδες Πολλή Καλησπέρα κι από εδώ!
> Έχω 'δουλέψει' στη δουλειά μου τόσο πολύ Windows 98SE, ώστε τα παράτησα -'ολίγον' αναγκαστικά- όταν στο PC τους -μητρική και τροφοδοτικό- *κυριολεκτικά πήραν φωτιά!!!*
> Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε -με τίποτα- οτι τα Win98SE βασίζονται στο *FAT32*. όταν τα WinXP λειτουργούν 'χαλαρά' με το -φοβερά πιο εξελιγμένο- *NTFS*.
> Αυτά τα δύο είναι συστήματα, τα οποία ενημερώνουν την CPU και το Λειτουργικό Σύστημα, σε ποιά λογική διεύθυνση βρίσκονται (με την ακριβή σειρά τους) η αρχή, το τέλος, και τα δεδομένα κάθε αρχείου επάνω στον δίσκο, σε CD/DVD, σε USB Stick. Εξ/κό δίσκο κλπ κλπ.
> Προκειμένου να με 'νοιώσουν' ως (*κάπως* αναγκαίο), με πολύ πείσμα, αρκετή κολοφαρδία, και *Πολλή* δουλειά, τελικά ένα ποσοστό ~90% των εφαρμογών των Win98SE, (και λειτουργία SCSI Scanner) λειτούργησαν αποδοτικά και στα WinXP.
> (Εννοείται ότι για Win7 -και πέρα- δεν τίθεται καν θέμα συζήτησης)!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Η άποψή μου, φίλε  johny16, θα ήταν να ψάξεις πολύ, στο Internet για αναβαθμίσεις του labview για NTFS (WinXP). Πιστεύω ότι θα βρεις αρκετά -FREE καλούδια-.




Γιωργηηηηηηή........  Το λουκουμάκι σου και εσύ !!!!
αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Τελικά όπως φαίνεται οι ημερομηνίες πρέπει να γράφονται με τεράστια γράμματα

----------


## pstratos

Δε φταίνει οι ημερομηνίες. Το πλαίσιο με τα "παρόμοια θέματα" φταίει που ξεθαβονται

----------


## klik

Η επαναληψη ειναι η μητερα της μαθησης. Ο μπαμπας αγνοειται

----------


## DGeorge

> Γιωργηηηηηηή........  Το λουκουμάκι σου και εσύ !!!!
> αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα.



Πώς κάνεις έτσι κι εσύ για οκτώ χρονάκια.... Ούτε καν 10 δεν ήταν! :Biggrin: 
Σε άλλα Fora χρησιμοποιείται πολύ ο χαρακτηρισμός 'SOLVED' αν κάποιο θέμα είχε λυθεί. Διαφορετικά παρέμενε ανοιχτό ακόμα και μετά από 20ετία.
Εκτός αν αυτός, που το άνοιξε, δήλωνε. είτε ότι βρήκε κάποια λύση, είτε ότι πλέον δεν τον ενδιέφερε. Οπότε απλώς έκλεινε το Θέμα.




> Η επαναληψη ειναι η μητερα της μαθησης. Ο μπαμπας αγνοειται



Απ' τις επαναλήψεις, χάθηκε ο λογαριασμός (ως προς τον πατέρα). :Wink:

----------

